# Looking for a good trainer in the Atlanta Georgia area.



## Linksmama

I'm looking for a good trainer in the Atlanta, Georgia area; preferably northwest ATL. I have a 4 month old GSD, been doing basic training with my puppy Link. However this is my first dog and my training skills are somewhat noob level, hoping to find someone to not only train my pup but also help me and my wife become better trainers ourselves. 

Also this is my first post/thread so hello everyone.  Looking forward to participating in this fine community.


----------



## Reverse

Linksmama said:


> I'm looking for a good trainer in the Atlanta, Georgia area; preferably northwest ATL. I have a 4 month old GSD, been doing basic training with my puppy Link. However this is my first dog and my training skills are somewhat noob level, hoping to find someone to not only train my pup but also help me and my wife become better trainers ourselves.
> 
> Also this is my first post/thread so hello everyone.  Looking forward to participating in this fine community.


What level of training are you looking for? Basic obedience, or more? I know two good trainers we used ourselves, but they're in the Roswell/Alpharetta area.


----------



## Neko

Montell Brown is a great trainer near Atlanta, he trained Hendrix, our pups father who earned his 3xIPO3 this weekend. 

Home Page


----------



## Linksmama

Reverse said:


> What level of training are you looking for? Basic obedience, or more? I know two good trainers we used ourselves, but they're in the Roswell/Alpharetta area.


We are looking to do basic obedience, and are also thinking about doing protection training. If you have a link to their website that would be awesome. The more info and options we have the better!

-linkspapa


----------



## Reverse

Basic and medium-level obedience (and more):
CPT in Sandy Springs 
We have done their excellent obedience training with three dogs now. This training is far better than the stuff you see at PetSmart etc. Intense training once a week, printed homework for next week. Great structure.

Obedience, protection, tracking etc.:
Wolfbrook in Alpharetta
Wolfbrook specializes in GSD training, although all breeds are welcome. They had our dog-fearaggressive GSD running with the pack within a day. They have a beautiful area where you can train, board, and walk your dog. Highly recommended if you plan to take your training past just obedience.


----------



## Smithie86

Denise Kiah for OB. She is great!


----------



## Katnarie

*Trainer in Atlanta*

If you're looking for a nice, positive trainer that is great with larger breeds check out Anna Bettina. Her website is Happy Healthy Pup She works in the Atlanta area and can help you with nutrition, training, and whatever you need. She also doesn't use dominance theory, just positive training methods.


----------



## anawd

Wag-A-Tail K9

He works his dogs in ring and IPO, so if you're looking for someone to help you with protection work, he'd be a good bet. He's done helper work for my dogs (IPO) and he works dogs very well. Good luck with finding a trainer!


----------

